# eheim professional 2 - on its way back... FIXED



## Chris Tinker (30 Jun 2019)

so got one second hand with a tank. needs a clean, easy enough, the temperature gauge seems to work, waiting to test the element (used hot water to fill it and its hotter than 29 degrees ... ooops

any way all seems well until.. i noticed there is no...
*Eheim (7444410) External Filter Floater Spring & Holder*

what does this even do? parts are relatively cheap, and thinking should i just get a new propeller at the same time?
or do i test the filter before investing? connecting it up with some water in a tub? 

or without the above part will it just leak?


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (1 Jul 2019)

As you say it’s cheap enough.

https://www.eheim-aquarium-parts.co.uk/proddetail/eheim-floater-spring-holder-7444410

I have absolutely no idea what that part does but can only assume you need it!?


----------



## Chris Tinker (3 Jul 2019)

got the filter running and it leaks 

purchased the ring seal, a new clip, the spring just to give it all a bit of new life. seems to be less out out than expected but no spray bar attached so could be poor to compare. 


 



only leaks when i press the primer


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (3 Jul 2019)

It may be worth stripping it down and checking all the seals. There could be one or two O rings in there that have dried out.


----------



## rubadudbdub (7 Jul 2019)

The primer seals are a softer material (possibly silicone) than the main seal between the head and the square body.  They can perish and leak, often when the pump is switched off it fills up the side hollows and drips down the side of the body. 

They're not hugely expensive (approx £10) and easy to replace. I followed a YouTube video where someone replaced this with a cheaper nitrile seal, but wouldn't recommend it.  These are much less soft and while they stop the leak, you won't be able to press the priming button.  I managed to crack the abs head fitting mine back together because the nitrile seal didn't compress well as the motor/primer pushed into the plastic head, so it leaked when switching the pump off.  This was despite using silicon lubricant.

Thankfully as the head is abs I could repair it with a thin sheet of abs from ebay and some pure acetone to make an abs glue slurry and seal the crack in the head after drilling the end of the crack.

Having spent hours messing about with this filter I wished I'd spent the extra fiver on the proper primer button seal! But it works now, and I learnt how to repair abs.

If it's suckling in air the main body seal has probably gone. It can also weap from the join when the pump is switched off.  At least thats what mine did.

Places that can leak: main body seal, primer button seal, small o ring in the flow monitor, taps o rings, finally within the taps themselves there are two really chunky o rings which push against the ball valves. To get to the latter you have to split the two sections of the taps in half, which is a little fiddly. I'd only consider these if it's obviously leaking from the body of the taps. I reclaimed an old filter that had spent fifteen + years in the garage and this chunky oring must have been dry and got twisted the first time I turned the tap.  By splitting the taps into two parts washing a lubricating the oring and reassembling it all worked fine again.

Hope you get it fixed.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (7 Jul 2019)

I do wonder if some of the old filter designs are better in this respect. Excluding hose fittings there are only 2 or 3 seals on a Classic and I never had one of them go on my old one. The new Classic’s seem to have a softer seal between the head and canister these days though so although they are easier to close they may not last as long.


----------



## Chris Tinker (8 Jul 2019)

rubadudbdub said:


> The primer seals are a softer material (possibly silicone) than the main seal between the head and the square body.  They can perish and leak, often when the pump is switched off it fills up the side hollows and drips down the side of the body.
> 
> They're not hugely expensive (approx £10) and easy to replace. I followed a YouTube video where someone replaced this with a cheaper nitrile seal, but wouldn't recommend it.  These are much less soft and while they stop the leak, you won't be able to press the priming button.  I managed to crack the abs head fitting mine back together because the nitrile seal didn't compress well as the motor/primer pushed into the plastic head, so it leaked when switching the pump off.  This was despite using silicon lubricant.
> 
> ...




totally missed this reply sorry, and thank you. i bought the official seal.. might as well as you said. 

this is to get the tank up and running and in the future i may look in to a sump for all the benefits or a new canister and DIY and internal heater


----------



## rubadudbdub (8 Jul 2019)

Agree with the comment about the classics being easier with less leaking points.

This video shows you how to dismantle the filter 

Mine had been used for salt water tank previously so the screws for the cable clamp were well rusted.   I hope yours is easier.


----------



## Chris Tinker (11 Jul 2019)

rubadudbdub said:


> Agree with the comment about the classics being easier with less leaking points.
> 
> This video shows you how to dismantle the filter
> 
> Mine had been used for salt water tank previously so the screws for the cable clamp were well rusted.   I hope yours is easier.





will have a look at lunch, i put a new seal on mine for it too only leak above the seal.


can i not just  silicone? if i never use the primer button (no need for it) just silicone the top section if the filter?


----------



## Chris Tinker (11 Jul 2019)

rubadudbdub said:


> Agree with the comment about the classics being easier with less leaking points.
> 
> This video shows you how to dismantle the filter
> 
> Mine had been used for salt water tank previously so the screws for the cable clamp were well rusted.   I hope yours is easier.



had a watch and now purchased primer seal and hopefully that will fix it. such a small leak... but who wants a filter in a bucket


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (14 Jul 2019)

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Chris Tinker (14 Jul 2019)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> Let us know how you get on.



well got the seals.... got the correct sized outlet... 

got the outlet set up first... faster and was late.. tested flow and.... NO LEAKS

Been running 3 days with no leaks.. i still have the seals might need in a month or 2 so yea... all good


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (14 Jul 2019)

Excellent.


----------



## Chris Tinker (15 Jul 2019)

well there is something wrong. primer seal replaced. still leaking.. back to the video for other seals.. 

however its leaking worse... so feeling like i have made it worse... ffs. nightmare


----------



## Chris Tinker (15 Jul 2019)

i think i worked out why...the ring flexes.. when pushed back in.. in the video he puts it the other way which might keep it perfectly round as no gaps... cant get the nozel bit off lol



 


Aqua sobriquet said:


> Excellent.


----------



## Chris Tinker (15 Jul 2019)

nozel off inserted the way the guy on video does.. was not as hard to push in... 

still leaks... and now the propeller is not working.. its 12:50 am time for bed.

frustrating as it was water tight for a bit... then i moved it lol.


----------



## Chris Tinker (15 Jul 2019)

well i finished at 1am this morning, the propeller was clearly not put back in right and was making a horrible noise. 

gave up and will try again tonight, at least there are no screws to undo to fix that. 

might set it up outside to save the hassel of wetting more floor


----------



## Chris Tinker (15 Jul 2019)

i think im filter less! 

Eheim continues to leak. all seals replaced.... any objections to sticking A LOT of Aquarian sealant around the rim of the primer lol.

options...

1) sealant
2) new filter 
3) go for a sump - though i have a 3.5 yr old and 5month old.. no lock on the door so i would be worried about them. 

HELP


----------



## alto (15 Jul 2019)

I likely missed the answer, but did you actually take the head apart re leaking primer button as in the Thomas video (which I think covers this)

If you just seal around the Primer button externally, it will (likely) still leak inside the pump head


----------



## Chris Tinker (16 Jul 2019)

alto said:


> I likely missed the answer, but did you actually take the head apart re leaking primer button as in the Thomas video (which I think covers this)
> 
> If you just seal around the Primer button externally, it will (likely) still leak inside the pump head



yep followed the video , was a great help. followed all steps.. pushing my primer back in is relatively easy though.. i think the new seal is too big.. its rather loose fitting.

also i was thinking of sealing inside, so all of it except the propeller part


----------



## Keith GH (16 Jul 2019)

Chris
I think I had the same model and it leaked.   I contacted Eheim and the top motor unit was replaced FREE reason being a seal in the motor area was made incorrectly.   My suggestion contact Eheim making sure you give them the model and serial number and see what they have to say.

Keith


----------



## Chris Tinker (16 Jul 2019)

Keith GH said:


> Chris
> I think I had the same model and it leaked.   I contacted Eheim and the top motor unit was replaced FREE reason being a seal in the motor area was made incorrectly.   My suggestion contact Eheim making sure you give them the model and serial number and see what they have to say.
> 
> Keith



i have now contacted both eheims listed in the uk... lets see who responds first / offers the best support


----------



## alto (16 Jul 2019)

Chris Tinker said:


> its rather loose fitting.


I’d contact Eheim tech support (be persistent if you don’t initially get the “right” person ) - a too big sealing ring doesn’t sound right


----------



## Chris Tinker (16 Jul 2019)

I emailed them telling them i have replaced ALL seals.

the first email was - have you replaced the seal on the primer..

i even specified that i had in my first email *palm in face*

had a call asking me to call them back 'i can explain whats gone wrong' sounded very clear and straight to the point, i did send serial number etc. 

so fingers crossed...

if not i think ill buy the eheim classic 600 i had the 200 before and its such a simple cheap cannister and highly rated. 

either that or fluval or eheim 3 but they are less flow for same price..


----------



## alto (16 Jul 2019)

Eheim!

I had to deal with someone’s Fluval filters a couple weeks ago - I’m even less enthralled with their quality than when I had them years back (both had “leaky boat syndrome” despite being less than one year old, plus other annoying habits)


----------



## Chris Tinker (17 Jul 2019)

spoke to john and alan the uk reps. he thinks i have just not done it right, once all have been replaced then, there is no reason for a leak.

will cost £20 to send there and back and will test for free. so cant complain.

in the mean time... i think ill buy eheim classic as i have a tank and no fish lol


----------



## rubadudbdub (25 Jul 2019)

Did you send this to eheim?  You've had exactly the same experience I had so I can empathise with your frustration.

That internal nozzle bit on the motor will come off with persuasion. I think I pushed a screwdriver through the nozzle to provide something to pull on while gently squeezing the releasing tabs with pliers or grips. It's plastic so go easy.

The central cylinder within the head is bevelled so the motor slides in from the top.  There's also a step within the moulding lower down. Presumably the seal got pinched either as the motor was inserted from the bottom side, or on the little step.

But if you've finally got it to go together the correct way it should be OK. Unless the primer seal has been torn as it got pinched, or you cracked the head like I did, which I doubt using the correct seal.

Just playing devil's advocate but is the main body seal in correctly?  From memory I think they're slightly trapezoid shape so the sealing surface needs to be uppermost.

I'm near Coventry and happy to help if you're local.


----------



## Chris Tinker (25 Jul 2019)

@rubadudbdub i have sent it back to eheim. i am 99% sure i have done it right... we shall see


----------



## Keith GH (26 Jul 2019)

Chris

I am positive you have being the maker they will sort it all out for you.

Keith


----------



## Chris Tinker (31 Jul 2019)

so update time, had an email confirming

primer seal had a cut in the new ring (probably from me putting it in the wrong way and causing a saggy bit) 

the pressure gauge has been replaced also.

so parts time and delivery back to me (they have mentioned packaging which i sent it well wrapped so i will be annoyed if they are actually charging me for this haha)

comes in at £40.**

i have already spent £40.00..... media and parts... may be more as the £10 it also cost me to send back the ehiem

i could have just bought an eheim classic 600 ‍♂️

however... thinking positive, this is a large filter and has an inbuilt heater which i have an external heater, so nice to have a back up. 

i will have two filters, two heaters, and i can link up my co2 to one specific filter outlet near plants. so i am staying positive lol.


----------



## rubadudbdub (31 Jul 2019)

Glad it's fixed.

The economics of repairing something for similar money to throwing it away and buying new can seem a little questionable.

But there's one less piece of plastic in landfill, that just required some tlc.  You can engage smug mode, while being sensible and not admitting to your wife how much it cost to fix. 

If the true cost of plastic being dumped in landfill/burnt with associated issues were taken into account in the purchase price we'd pay a lot more, hopefully have better quality and repair stuff more.


----------



## Chris Tinker (9 Aug 2019)

@Keith GH @rubadudbdub 

so it was fixed... canister, though they didnt check the inlet outlet unit, this leaked, i sent them an email at 1am after making it safe and they sent me a replacement for free.

its now been up and running 2 days no sign of water, and the primer worked a dream! 




john and alan eheim have been brilliant in customer service! 

thank you for the support


----------



## rubadudbdub (11 Aug 2019)

It must be a relief after all the time and effort. Glad it's working now. 

Did it leak out through the body of the taps?


----------



## Chris Tinker (11 Aug 2019)

rubadudbdub said:


> It must be a relief after all the time and effort. Glad it's working now.
> 
> Did it leak out through the body of the taps?


here was the leak...or a leak...


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (12 Aug 2019)

I’ve just sent an email to John Allan to see if they can help with my noisy Classic 250.


----------

